# رجاء ساعدوني (كتاب باللغة العربية لمادة الميكانيك الهندسي static )



## mazen-m (4 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد كتاب باللغة العربية لمادة الميكانيك الهندسي static علم السكون ان امكن 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## jomma (4 مارس 2010)

mazen-m قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد كتاب باللغة العربية لمادة الميكانيك الهندسي static علم السكون ان امكن
> و لكم جزيل الشكر


 
أرجوا أن تجد في الكتاب المرفق ما يفيدك ويساعدك في دراستك، وبالتوفيق.


----------



## jomma (4 مارس 2010)

mazen-m قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اريد كتاب باللغة العربية لمادة الميكانيك الهندسي static علم السكون ان امكن
> و لكم جزيل الشكر


 
هذا الرابط يتضمن كتاب امتحانات شاملة في مادة الاستاتيكا، الملف 20 ميجابايت

http://www.4shared.com/get/119305444/4feeda43/___-_.html


----------



## اكواباس (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ويوفقكم نحو النجاح الدائم


----------



## نزار العويد (4 أكتوبر 2011)

شكر جزيلا


----------



## mustafatel (5 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank you very much for the book


----------



## المهندسة الدلوعة (6 فبراير 2012)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## حسام 2000 (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكم جميعا


----------



## *المهندسة المدنية* (18 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك كنت محتاجته ضروري:84:


----------



## mahmoud.sherra (21 نوفمبر 2014)

ممشكككككككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

